# Costa Rica question



## CSB (Mar 12, 2016)

DD is going to Costa Rica with a friend this month. She will be staying in Youth Hostels. I asked her where she is going to put her passport and other valuables while going on some of the day trips. One of the trips involve water so she was not planning on taking the passport with her - she would leave it in the hostel where they have a safe for guests.

What do people do with passports in situations like this where you are in a bathing suit and can't protect your valuables. Can you trust the adventure tour guide or the youth hostel safe?


----------



## lorenmd (Mar 15, 2016)

have her take several copies of her passport with her.  the youth hostel will give her a locker so have her take a safe secure lock with her.  she can lock all her belongings up in her locker and just take a copy of her passport with her.  my dd got her passport stolen when she was in peru and in no time the american embassy was able to get her a new one because she had that copy i made her take.


----------



## CSB (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and the good advice. I also found out from the travel agent that some of the adventure places have lockers that you can put your valuables.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 17, 2016)

I think most hostels have a locker for each bed. DD's best friend has travelled all through East Asia, most of South & Central America and never came across one that didn't have some sort of lockbox/locker. As mentioned make sure she takes a good quality lock.

We always carry copies of our passports on all our trips. As soon as we get a new passport I scan the info page & email it to myself & DH. Then I make colour copies and laminate them. DS also shrunk a photocopied page to wallet size before laminating it.

~Diane


----------

